# Plowing Snow with a tractor



## idahofreedom (Nov 3, 2008)

I just got a Kubota (L3400) tractor and was wondering how other people plow snow with a tractor.

Just use the bucket? A back blade? Some other attachment?

I know they make snow plow attachments for them, but are they necessary?


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

My grandfather used to always use the blade on his tractor. But my father has been using a snowblower attachment for many years. With a blade, you have to be more careful that you don't let snow build up for a long period. Otherwise, it'll be a very slow process to clean the laneway. 

Our old Ferguson TO-35 still pushes the old snowblower every winter.

A neighbour used to use a combo of bucket and blade to do his driveway... but 95% of the time we were over there with the tractor and blower doing his driveway, just because thats what we did. If we were away for a few days, or if he wanted to touch up around the edges, he'd use the bucket and blade. Problem with that method is you end up with a lot of gravel on the lawn... he did our driveway a couple times one winter when my Father was away on a trip and I was only home on weekends. He kept the driveway clear, and come spring, we got to rake all the gravel off the lawn. hehe.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

idahofreedom said:


> I just got a Kubota (L3400) tractor and was wondering how other people plow snow with a tractor.
> 
> Just use the bucket? A back blade? Some other attachment?
> 
> I know they make snow plow attachments for them, but are they necessary?


Depends on where you live and how much snow you get at one time...

'PLOW' indicates laying the snow off to the side.
(That's why they call them 'Laying Off Plows')

Front end buckets mostly push the snow around.
If it's a light snow, then you can usually get away with a bucket.
If it's a Heavy, deep snow, you will just succeed in running the snow over the back of the bucket and packing it down into ice.

Angled blade is usually your best bet over a 'Plow'.
Proper 'Plowing' takes some speed to get the snow to roll over out of your path.

Angled blading doesn't take speed and makes for a very controllable way to remove snow.


----------



## K9-Handler (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree with JeepHammer -- it depends on where you live and how much snow.

I have use of a pickup with a plow -- but I have to go get it. If the snow is under 3" I'll just use my JD 4310 with the bucket. Anything over that and I'll go get the truck.

I used to use my old '49 JD "M" with a snow blade (manual angle and cable lift), but even with tire chains it would get stuck far too often.

But the newer JD w/bucket comes in handy later in the year when I have to move the piles to make room for fresh snow!


----------

